# Dash cams - Highly recommended



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a dual dash cam (rear and front) and I'm glad I do.

A nice young girl in a Jeep just tried to buy us a new car by failing to yield. She came up to the corner way too fast and then just pulled right out in front of me (basically rolled right through the stop sign).

I was just barely able to stop. I'm quite sure she's now blaming that on weather conditions. It's snowy and greasy here and that's a perfectly good reason to adjust your driving.

It was a close call. The dash cam would have made things easy for me.

Good luck out there. Assume everyone is out to collide with you, LOL.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Always a good idea. Though I've got an interesting story related to that.

A sweet girl in a Hyundai came out of a parking lot right into the road and I T-boned her. She drifted around my car after the hit in her shock and hit another car. No injuries. I had no camera at the time other than my phone after the fact. Several cars stopped and volunteered to be witnesses - for her. They gathered around her and fueled her animosity and soon I was clearly at fault in their minds. The hatred spewing from that group was like a blast furnace, just awful. I mean, who wants to pick a 'hotshot' in a sports car versus a cute girl in a grocery-getter. Obviously this is my fault...until I called insurance.

Within an hour of reporting this mess, it was deemed 100% her fault. Duh! it was my right of way, it was as simple as that. She paid for everything. Despite me not needing a camera for this one plus an angry mob on my butt, I got one anyway.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I've always thought I should get one, but honestly have been overwhelmed by the sheer number of them.

Any recommendations? I don't mind paying more for one that is unobtrusive (my wife will hate it if it has cords running all over), and durable (can you leave these in the car over winter and summer?).

Should I also ask how it will impact my tone? JK...



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm like B, if I knew what to get at a reasonable price point I'm definitely not opposed. You don't need one til you do.

I like my vehicle so the peace of mind wouldn't hurt lol.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have this one presently. Shoots nice clear 1080p with audio.

Wires are almost invisible. Also has a GPS system.

I got this one specifically because it was recommended to withstand Canadian winters.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good advice, thanks.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bgreenhouse said:


> I've always thought I should get one, but honestly have been overwhelmed by the sheer number of them.
> 
> Any recommendations? I don't mind paying more for one that is unobtrusive (my wife will hate it if it has cords running all over), and durable (can you leave these in the car over winter and summer?).
> 
> ...


I got this one 3 years ago








Rexing V1P 4K 2.4" LCD 2160p Front + 1080p Rear Wi-Fi 170° Wide Angle Dual Channel Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Rear Cam, G-Sensor, WDR, Loop Recording Mobile App Supercapacitor (2021) : Amazon.ca: Electronics


Rexing V1P 4K 2.4" LCD 2160p Front + 1080p Rear Wi-Fi 170° Wide Angle Dual Channel Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Rear Cam, G-Sensor, WDR, Loop Recording Mobile App Supercapacitor (2021) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca




Didn't need it so far, knock on wood


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to be negative, but the sad reality is, people will flat out lie to avoid responsibility.

A dash cam runs in the background and hopefully most of us never really need it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't know if any of you will remember this, but back in the first decade of this century there was a rash of russian and pakistani scammers faking accidents to make insurance claims. reversing into people's car to fake a rear end collision, jumping on your hood to claim you hit them, that kind of thing. from what i remember reading in the papers, dash cams are what put a stop (or at least a major slow-down) to that kind of nonsense. i always wondered why that wasn't ever a thing here too. it's not as if we have less shady mother fu***** here.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> always wondered why that wasn't ever a thing here too


Well, I have been told that if you're driving in the lower 48, have a dashcam. 
Apparently, Canadian licence/number plates are "good value" as our insurance pays quite well for whiplash ect.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I have a dual dash cam (rear and front) and I'm glad I do.
> 
> A nice young girl in a Jeep just tried to buy us a new car by failing to yield. She came up to the corner way too fast and then just pulled right out in front of me (basically rolled right through the stop sign).
> 
> ...


I have a spare iphone so I use an app that does this. It’s a good idea as most people who cause accidents will try to shift the blame.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Insurance up here doesn’t pay much for whiplash or soft tissue injuries. There’s a $40,000 deductible on those claims that no one seems to know about in Ontario. Plus Injuries have to be serious impairment and the other driver has to be at fault otherwise you don’t get out of the gate for those damages.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't know if any of you will remember this, but back in the first decade of this century there was a rash of russian and pakistani scammers faking accidents to make insurance claims. reversing into people's car to fake a rear end collision, jumping on your hood to claim you hit them, that kind of thing. from what i remember reading in the papers, dash cams are what put a stop (or at least a major slow-down) to that kind of nonsense. i always wondered why that wasn't ever a thing here too. it's not as if we have less shady mother fu***** here.


Yes, a coworker was targeted by these guys about 10 years ago. Claimed his wife drove into the side of their car in the parking lot and they wanted cash on the spot or they'd call the police. So he called the police, and they ran away fast.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I have a dual dash cam (rear and front) and I'm glad I do.
> 
> A nice young girl in a Jeep just tried to buy us a new car by failing to yield. She came up to the corner way too fast and then just pulled right out in front of me (basically rolled right through the stop sign).
> 
> ...


Are you in Ottawa? Because that's how people now drive here in the suburban side streets. Another tactic is to drive into the left lane, forcing approaching traffic to stop for you, then make a fast left turn. Seriously, its happened twice to me now.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have blackview front and rear. has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Just about every new car has cameras. Tesla updated the software to write to a usb drive. Voila… surround-dashcam.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

An asset for an uber driver, make sure the night vision feature uses a true infrared lens and not a pseudo-software type.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

These might help when one gets into an accident while attempting a zipper merge.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Well, I have been told that if you're driving in the lower 48, have a dashcam.
> Apparently, Canadian licence/number plates are "good value" as our insurance pays quite well for whiplash ect.


That's a thing all over the world. There are plenty of YouTube clips showing scammers trying insurance fraud by throwing themselves onto the hood of a car or laying their bike down in front of one. I've seen others where someone will put their car in reverse and back into the car behind them at a stop light and claim they were rear ended.

It's always funny as hell when the cammer points out the dash cam and the scammers scatter like cockroaches.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you're in and accident the cops might try to confiscate the dashcam memory card and use your camera against you. I turned off my camera's gps so there's no speed record.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Been meaning to get one for awhile but it would have to be fully autonomous i.e. forget suction-cupping it to the windshield every time I get in the car, not gonna happen. Found this one on amazon that's actually a full rearview mirror, looks ok. https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B09HH179KW...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1

...it's the little 2 min trip to the corner gas that'll bite you in the a$$ so the dashcam needs to be fire-and-forget!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

player99 said:


> If you're in and accident the cops might try to confiscate the dashcam memory card and use your camera against you. I turned off my camera's gps so there's no speed record.


People seem to forget that they spend a lot more of their driving time breaking the rules of the road than they do following them.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought a dashcam as soon as I moved back to Brampton from Stratford. I’ve actually posted videos of stupid drivers from it.

like this one:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154064564261894


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

FatStrat2 said:


> Always a good idea. Though I've got an interesting story related to that.
> 
> A sweet girl in a Hyundai came out of a parking lot right into the road and I T-boned her......



I guess that's how she looked after you T-boned her?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> If you're in and accident the cops might try to confiscate the dashcam memory card and use your camera against you. I turned off my camera's gps so there's no speed record.


I haven't activated the Dashcam's GPS as I prefer my iPhone for that.

As far as the cops using my footage against me, I'm not worried at all. All I want is the truth. If I'm in the wroing, so be it. The only rule I tend to break is speed. My dash cam will have no record of that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

alphasports said:


> Been meaning to get one for awhile but it would have to be fully autonomous i.e. forget suction-cupping it to the windshield every time I get in the car, not gonna happen. Found this one on amazon that's actually a full rearview mirror, looks ok. https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B09HH179KW...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1
> 
> ...it's the little 2 min trip to the corner gas that'll bite you in the a$$ so the dashcam needs to be fire-and-forget!


Most of them have a hard mount. I leave mine in the car. It actually has a function that will turn itself on if somebody hits or tries to break / vandalize the car.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

They do help if your not at fault. I have one. Few years back I was present during a 10 car pile up on the 401. I maneuvered away from the cars slamming into each other, but just barely. Wife and kids safe. 
I called OPP to offer my video, which had clearly shown the truck beside me not noticing the vehicles stopping ahead and slamming into the car in front of him. They obviously jumped at the opportunity, as there was a fatality resulting from the accident. Cop took a copy of the video. Fast forward 2 years from the accident, and I get subpoenad to court as a witness to the accident. Driver plead a deal and was charged with careless and few other minor charges.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I haven't activated the Dashcam's GPS as I prefer my iPhone for that.
> 
> As far as the cops using my footage against me, I'm not worried at all. All I want is the truth. If I'm in the wroing, so be it. The only rule I tend to break is speed. My dash cam will have no record of that.


Maybe the dirty cops take your memory card and it goes missing... Then you're charged for something you didn't do. Cops are dirty fuckers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> Maybe the dirty cops take your memory card and it goes missing... Then you're charged for something you didn't do. Cops are dirty fuckers.


LOL, well I don't seem to have those problems. I get along with Cops just fine.

I think most people who have problem with law enforcement are the authors of their own misfortune.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> LOL, well I don't seem to have those problems. I get along with Cops just fine.
> 
> I think most people who have prpoblem with l;aw enforcement are the authors of their own misfortune.
> 
> Just my opnion of course.


Sure thing. There are bootlickers everywhere. Some even deepthroat the whole boot.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Merlin said:


> like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154064564261894


That's why I don't go to L&M Bloor anymore...lol


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> LOL, well I don't seem to have those problems. I get along with Cops just fine.
> 
> I think most people who have prpoblem with l;aw enforcement are the authors of their own misfortune.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I can tell you don't get puled over for no reason very often.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I've found that if you drive a half ton the cops don't usually bother you .. lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

colchar said:


> These might help when one gets into an accident while attempting a zipper merge.


that was pretty awesome


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I've found that if you drive a half ton the cops don't usually bother you .. lol


The two vehicles that never got me pulled over, and I was much younger and a faster driver, was the Dodge half ton and a four door Volvo. As an old fart now, I drive much slower and defensively, not as much too, even though the Tacoma is likely the fastest vehicle I've owned....goes like snot in a sneeze. I think it has a GoPro camera mount...I should look into that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> Sure thing. There are bootlickers everywhere. Some even deepthroat the whole boot.



I suppose.

There are also tough (talking) guys who pussy up pretty quick in the real world. Yes, I side with law enforcement in all but a few rare situations. There are good and bad in all walks of life. Funny how some people manage to get through life without ever getting their ass kicked or winding up in a cell.

To each their own.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> I can tell you don't get puled over for no reason very often.



"No reason"....

Yeah because that happens around here all the time, LOL.

Based on my observations and the footage on my camera, for many drivers, "No reason" = failing to stop at stop signs, failing to signal lane changes, expired stickers, speeding, and generally failing to follow the rules of the road.

That's not "no reason".


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> "No reason"....
> 
> Yeah because that happens around here all the time, LOL.
> 
> ...


As I said, I can tell it doesn't happen to you.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I suppose.
> 
> There are also tough (talking) guys who pussy up pretty quick in the real world. Yes, I side with law enforcement in all but a few rare situations. There are good and bad in all walks of life. Funny how some people manage to get through life without ever getting their ass kicked or winding up in a cell.
> 
> To each their own.


In my experience the tough talking guys who pussy up in the real world are also the guys who manage to get through life without getting their ass kicked.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> As I said, I can tell it doesn't happen to you.


Yes you're right. My point was, it doesn't really happen to MOST people in my experience.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Yes you're right. My point was, it doesn't really happen to MOST people in my experience.


Like cancer really doesn't happen to most people but I quit smoking years ago.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> Like cancer really doesn't happen to most people but I quit smoking years ago.



What?

I just don't know what to say in response to that. Maybe check your meds?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> What?
> 
> I just don't know what to say in response to that. Maybe check your meds?


I though you could understand that your experience of one isn't a statistic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> I though you could understand that your experience of one isn't a statistic.



I guess I was thinking that paranoid delusions notwithstanding, having a dash camera would be a positive asset for most people.

But hey, if the cops are generally in your "bad guy" column, then the truth is not helpful as they will ultimately lie and twist the evidence against you.

LMAO.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Yes you're right. My point was, it doesn't really happen to MOST people in my experience.


It mostly depends on what a person drives or what they look like. The silver lining to my covid cloud is that I haven't been arbitrarily pulled over in almost 2 years.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I guess I was thinking that paranoid delusions notwithstanding, having a dash camera would be a positive asset for most people.
> 
> But hey, if the cops are generally in your "bad guy" column, then the truth is not helpful as they will ultimately lie and twist the evidence against you.
> 
> LMAO.


All I'm saying (other than cops are bad) is if you are in an accident, first thing to do is retrieve your dashcam memory card and don't tell the cops you have it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> It mostly depends on what a person drives or what they look like. The silver lining to my covid cloud is that I haven't been arbitrarily pulled over in almost 2 years.



So, how does my fast little red sports car help me in that context? Should be a cop magnet if you're right.

Maybe when they get close and see that I'm not one of their profiling targets that saves me?

Or maybe, just maybe, I drive responsibly, come to complete stops, signal all lane changes and generally try to drive with respect for other drivers.

I can only base my comments on my experience and that of those I know personally, NONE of whom have ever recounted tales or expressed a fear of such incidents to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> All I'm saying (other than cops are bad) is if you are in an accident, first thing to do is retrieve your dashcam memory card and don't tell the cops you have it.



The first thing I would do whether I was involved or just a witness to an accident would be to advise the cops that I have a dash cam and volunteer the footage.

Unless you know you're in the wrong, deliberately withholding such assistance to the police is not good advice in my opinion.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> So, how does my fast little red sports car help me in that context? Should be a cop magnet if you're right.
> 
> Maybe when they get close and see that I'm not one of their profiling targets that saves me?
> 
> ...


Being a responsible driver does a lot. Being a young male and driving anything sporty, or a piece of crap puts you under a microscope as does being any sort of visual minority.

As you invoke "driving responsibly" you need to remember that means different things to different people, and your driving responsibly might get someone else pulled over. Most people drive a few km over the speed limit to keep up with the flow of traffic. Some people get pulled over for driving 74 in a 70. I wouldn't call the latter an irresponsible driver, and pulling someone over for driving 4 over the limit is a waste of everyone's time and tax payer money but the law isn't applied equally.

Here's a scenario for you. I've been pulled over for "driving the wrong way" on private property. When I informed the officer that both of us were on private property he (very rudely) told me that I didn't know what I was talking about. I did not receive a ticket as in the midst of trying to figure out what street the infraction took place on, he realized that we were in fact on private property, but it did cost me a half hour of my evening when all I was trying to do was get home from work. Usually I at least get a halfhearted apology for wasting my time, but it is what it is.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> Being a responsible driver does a lot. Being a young male and driving anything sporty, or a piece of crap puts you under a microscope as does being any sort of visual minority.
> 
> As you invoke "driving responsibly" you need to remember that means different things to different people, and your driving responsibly might get someone else pulled over. Most people drive a few km over the speed limit to keep up with the flow of traffic. Some people get pulled over for driving 74 in a 70. I wouldn't call the latter an irresponsible driver, and pulling someone over for driving 4 over the limit is a waste of everyone's time and tax payer money but the law isn't applied equally.
> 
> Here's a scenario for you. I've been pulled over for "driving the wrong way" on private property. When I informed the officer that both of us were on private property he (very rudely) told me that I didn't know what I was talking about. I did not receive a ticket as in the midst of trying to figure out what street the infraction took place on, he realized that we were in fact on private property, but it did cost me a half hour of my evening when all I was trying to do was get home from work. Usually I at least get a halfhearted apology for wasting my time, but it is what it is.


I have to admit that I have never been a young driver. I was never interested in driving when I was sixteen, unlike many (maybe most) people. When my buddies were excited about getting their licences and buying cars, I was much more interested in scraping enough money together to buy a Les Paul.

I didn't bother with the driving thing until my (now) wife became pregnant and I diceded to make a course correction. I believe I was 29 when it became worthwhile for me to get my licence.

But, here in Canada, I have never personally known of ANYone being pulled over for doing 110 on the 400 series highways (when the limit was 100 kmph). If a cop gets behind you and your stickers are expired or they see you driving agressively....maybe.

I have been pulled over and received tickets although the most recent one would be more than five years ago and they have been few and far between.

Anytime I did, it was a polite and friendly exchange. I took my medicine respectfully and was on my way, generally with a reduced ticket. The cop was just doing his job and I'm grateful to have them out there doing just that.

If young male drivers are disproportionally represented in traffic stops, there are reasons for that beyond profiling.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> Being a responsible driver does a lot. Being a young male and driving anything sporty, or a piece of crap puts you under a microscope as does being any sort of visual minority.
> 
> As you invoke "driving responsibly" you need to remember that means different things to different people, and your driving responsibly might get someone else pulled over. Most people drive a few km over the speed limit to keep up with the flow of traffic. Some people get pulled over for driving 74 in a 70. I wouldn't call the latter an irresponsible driver, and pulling someone over for driving 4 over the limit is a waste of everyone's time and tax payer money but the law isn't applied equally.
> 
> Here's a scenario for you. I've been pulled over for "driving the wrong way" on private property. When I informed the officer that both of us were on private property he (very rudely) told me that I didn't know what I was talking about. I did not receive a ticket as in the midst of trying to figure out what street the infraction took place on, he realized that we were in fact on private property, but it did cost me a half hour of my evening when all I was trying to do was get home from work. Usually I at least get a halfhearted apology for wasting my time, but it is what it is.


You won't be able to reason with a blue line boot licker.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I have to admit that I have never been a young driver. I was never interested in driving when I was sixteen, unlike many (maybe most) people. When my buddies were excited about getting their licences and buying cars, I was much more interested in scraping enough money together to buy a Les Paul.
> 
> I didn't bother with the driving thing until my (now) wife became pregnant and I diceded to make a course correction. I believe I was 29 when it became worthwhile for me to get my licence.
> 
> ...


No offense, but I just laid out a scenario for you where I was pulled over for quite literally no reason, and you completely ignored it because it doesn't reflect your own personal experience.

Also, for reference. If you received a ticket within the last 5 years, you have more recent traffic violations than I do, but I'm still pulled over frequently for nonsense.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> You won't be able to reason with a blue line boot licker.



Well, that's just about enough of that crap. Welcom to ignore. I removed you from that list because sometimes you do post reasonable comments about guitars. This however, is just rubbish.

Buh Bye.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

player99 said:


> You won't be able to reason with a blue line boot licker.


I have multiple police officers in my family, and know many more through other activities I'm involved with. On the whole they're people doing what's effectively an impossible job. I always do my absolute best to make their job as easy as possible. If I've done something wrong I have no issue owning up to it, but there are some officers who are just bullies who target people because they feel like it.

I also acknowledge that for a lot of people it's difficult to accept the lived experience of others when their own is so much different.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> I have multiple police officers in my family, and know many more through other activities I'm involved with. On the whole they're people doing what's effectively an impossible job. I always do my absolute best to make their job as easy as possible. If I've done something wrong I have no issue owning up to it, but there are some officers who are just bullies who target people because they feel like it.
> 
> I also acknowledge that for a lot of people it's difficult to accept the lived experience of others when their own is so much different.


I have watched tons of Youtube videos of police doing things they shouldn't that mirror my own experiences. If someone wants to support police that's OK but when they say they will blindly obey because all cops are great I can't let it go. I guess I went too far with Milkman...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> I have multiple police officers in my family, and know many more through other activities I'm involved with. On the whole they're people doing what's effectively an impossible job. I always do my absolute best to make their job as easy as possible. If I've done something wrong I have no issue owning up to it, but there are some officers who are just bullies who target people because they feel like it.
> 
> I also acknowledge that for a lot of people it's difficult to accept the lived experience of others when their own is so much different.


Fair enough. I do not question that logic and I have heard enough accounts of police brutality and improper conduct to know that it's a real thing.

I do maintain that even in those situations, how you conduct yourself with the police will have a direct impact on how you are treated.

AND, I'll wager that many of those who hate the cops have never had negative experiences themselves. They just repeat what others say.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'll take that bet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> No offense, but I just laid out a scenario for you where I was pulled over for quite literally no reason, and you completely ignored it because it doesn't reflect your own personal experience.
> 
> Also, for reference. If you received a ticket within the last 5 years, you have more recent traffic violations than I do, but I'm still pulled over frequently for nonsense.


I ignored it?

LOL, I don't respond to every single point in people's posts. Sorry if that upsets you.

I'm estimating it was in the last five years, but it may have been farther back than that. I think you missed the point on that one.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I was hoping this wasn't going to turn into a cop-hating thread. I know I love cops and I'm glad they're around. Most people don't realize they risk their lives every single day, sometimes hourly. I think it should be part of a senior's high school curriculum to have a ride-along with police for an afternoon or two.

I fit the characteristics of someone that many people think may be 'profiled': young-ish, mid-engine sports car, cute g/f by my side (jealously does play a role in people's actions no matter what some think). But truthfully, over my multi-decade driving career, every time I've been stopped or fined I deserved it. They're doing a good job.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

FatStrat2 said:


> I was hoping this wasn't going to turn into a cop-hating thread. I know I love cops and I'm glad they're around. Most people don't realize they risk their lives every single day, sometimes hourly. I think it should be part of a senior's high school curriculum to have a ride-along with police for an afternoon or two.
> 
> I fit the profile of someone that many people think may be 'profiled': young-ish, mid-engine sports car, cute g/f by my side (jealously does play a role in people's actions no matter what some think). But truthfully, over my multi-decade driving career, every time I've been stopped or fined I deserved it. They're doing a good job.


Ask someone they shot and killed because they were indigenous how great a job they're doing. Oh, you can't because they're dead.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> I was hoping this wasn't going to turn into a cop-hating thread. I know I love cops and I'm glad they're around. Most people don't realize they risk their lives every single day, sometimes hourly. I think it should be part of a senior's high school curriculum to have a ride-along with police for an afternoon or two.
> 
> I fit the characteristics of someone that many people think may be 'profiled': young-ish, mid-engine sports car, cute g/f by my side (jealously does play a role in people's actions no matter what some think). But truthfully, over my multi-decade driving career, every time I've been stopped or fined I deserved it. They're doing a good job.


Agreed.

Funny, all these people who think the cops are dirty are the first to call them for help if someone screws with them.

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Funny, all these people who think the cops are dirty are the first to call them for help if someone screws with them.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.


Where does Milkman get his statistics from? Funny isn't it?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

A dash cam would be handy after reading the first couple of posts so thanks for the enlightenment. 
I too have a nephew in the RCMP, joined at 19, now 32, and a staff sargeant. Loves his job and like any place of employment there are good and bad apples. Several close friends, life long members who are all in positions to teach and help new members become good contributing members of society when in uniform.
Those who abuse their job do eventually get called on it and there are consequences. 
Back to dash cams, are there any clip on models that do not require extensive wiring when it comes to an older vehicle (08 ford ranger)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dgreen said:


> A dash cam would be handy after reading the first couple of posts so thanks for the enlightenment.
> I too have a nephew in the RCMP, joined at 19, now 32, and a staff sargeant. Loves his job and like any place of employment there are good and bad apples. Several close friends, life long members who are all in positions to teach and help new members become good contributing members of society when in uniform.
> Those who abuse their job do eventually get called on it and there are consequences.
> Back to dash cams, are there any clip on models that do not require extensive wiring when it comes to an older vehicle (08 ford ranger)


With the one I have (and I think many current makes) you have a choice between simply plugging it into a cigarette lighter / power port or hard wiring it to the fuse panel (which provides additional options and capabilities).

As long as your vehicle has a lighter or power socket there's no extensive wiring needed.

I bought the hard wiring (fuse panel) kit, but I haven't done that yet.

The wiring is USB connections and you conceal the wires in the side pillar valance and then under the floor mats. You won't see much wiring at all and it's dead simple.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you use the proper fuse panel kit the dash cam will stay on when the motor is turned off, but it monitors the battery and will shut off the cam when it detects the cam is depleting the battery past a safe point. The other thing mine does when hooked up to the fuse panel it will utilize the motion detection. I still use the lighter so I cannot explain exactly but I think the camera is asleep when parked, and when something jars the car the camera will wake up and start filming. It probably has the small prerecorded before turning on thing as well so it will capture something like 6 seconds before the wake up.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

My experience has been….that people who hate cops are generally hostile or at the very least somewhat rude right out of the gate because cops always hassle them and never give them a break……aaaand those cops generally give them a harder time and are generally uncooperative, or nitpick because the driver behaved like a jerk right out of the gate.

Now I generally dislike cops but I also recognize that they’re people and not all fit the profile. But like I tell my kids, sometimes you’ve just gotta eat shit to get what you want in the end. So when I get pulled over, I’m polite and patient and get the interaction over with as quickly and painlessly as possible. To escalate things in a situation like that is just counterproductive…and often more expensive.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I ignored it?
> 
> LOL, I don't respond to every single point in people's posts. Sorry if that upsets you.


It struck me as odd as it was the most relevant part of the post.



Milkman said:


> I'm estimating it was in the last five years, but it may have been farther back than that. I think you missed the point on that one.


I figured the point was that you're a responsible driver which is why it's been so long since you've received any tickets. I was pointing out that the idea that one is only pulled over when they do something wrong is undermined by the idea that someone can have a clean driving record but still be pulled over frequently.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> It struck me as odd as it was the most relevant part of the post.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured the point was that you're a responsible driver which is why it's been so long since you've received any tickets. I was pointing out that the idea that one is only pulled over when they do something wrong is undermined by the idea that someone can have a clean driving record but still be pulled over frequently.



Not every comment needs or benefits from a direct response. Sometimes the comment itself is enough.

Anyway, I have been pulled over a fair bit due to a case of mistaken identity. It's a long story but I must carry a file folder containing my fingerprints and numerous other documents any time I plan on crossing the border and I have been pulled over in force (several cars, and a sort of tactical approach, bracketing my car in, traffic be damned). That happened a block from my home once and another time in sight of my place of employment.

And as I am driving with a valid licence, insurance in a vehicle legally registered to me with current stickers and made no trafic infraction, I drove away with only a delay (no tickets in those cases).

So, I have had interactions with the police and I was able to manage those situations as well as possible.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Not every comment needs or benefits from a direct response. Sometimes the comment itself is enough.
> 
> Anyway, I have been pulled over a fair bit due to a case of mistaken identity. It's a long story but I must carry a file folder containing my fingerprints and numerous other documents any time I plan on crossing the border and I have been pulled over in force (several cars, and a sort of tactical approach, bracketing my car in, traffic be damned). That happened a block from my home once and another time in sight of my place of employment.
> 
> ...


That type of unnecessary harassment is what I'm referring to. You're toodling along, minding your own business, and BAM. The cops are detaining you for absolutely no reason that has anything to do with you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> That type of unnecessary harassment is what I'm referring to. You're toodling along, minding your own business, and BAM. The cops are detaining you for absolutely no reason that has anything to do with you.


Oh that's not even the worst of it.

I took steps with the aid of a local MP and also a Cabinet Minister at the time ( Hon Ralph Goodale) to mitigate the situation as it had resulted in myself and two Japanese coleagues of mine being taken down at gunpoint, and handcuffed by five Customs officers while crossing back into Canada via the Ambassidor Bridge at Windsor.

Since I took steps to clarify my identity I have not had any similar or related problems.

No, this is not some fantasy. This shit happened.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ You did the right thing. When extraordinary circumstances happen like that, they usually can't be solved at the lower levels. Things can be cleared up, it's just a matter of procedure & patience.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ You did the right thing. When extraordinary circumstances happen like that, they usually can't be solved at the lower levels. Things can be cleared up, it's just a matter of procedure & patience.


It was a two year adventure. There were a number of "incidents" relating to the matter. The worst was of course the incident with my two Japanese execs. AFter the political intervention things got almost cordial, LOL. My passage at the two main Michigan crossings seemed to be extra easy. I even encountered two of the officers who were involved in the "take down".

No harm, no foul.


----------

